# What is happening in Northern Portugal?



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Unlike the Algarve and Central Portugal the North of Portugal is very much off the radar on all Expat Forums

I hope this thread will go some way to balance things

Some of you may be surprised after seeing this non-commercial video


----------

